# How long for the whole emigrating process?



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi i have a 5 year plan. My wife and i want to live in Canada and have done for a while. I am studying an accoutancy degree and my Aunty and Uncle live there. Ijust wondered when i should start the application process, or how long the acceptance is valid for? Thanks for reading, merry christmas and a happy new year


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> Hi i have a 5 year plan. My wife and i want to live in Canada and have done for a while. I am studying an accoutancy degree and my Aunty and Uncle live there. Ijust wondered when i should start the application process, or how long the acceptance is valid for? Thanks for reading, merry christmas and a happy new year


There is really no point in applying until you have your accountancy degree and have worked as a fully fledged accountant for the required number of hours.
you should immerse yourself in the CIC website for all the information and requirements.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*moving to Canada*



Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> Hi i have a 5 year plan. My wife and i want to live in Canada and have done for a while. I am studying an accoutancy degree and my Aunty and Uncle live there. Ijust wondered when i should start the application process, or how long the acceptance is valid for? Thanks for reading, merry christmas and a happy new year


 You have a while to go before you will have what is required and by then your requirements and qualifications could change , why do you not look into a sponsoship from your relatives ? The forms are quite daunting with a gazillion of questions , just going through that myself .

What ever happens , good luck and have yourselves a very MERRY CHRISTMAS 

lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> You have a while to go before you will have what is required and by then your requirements and qualifications could change , why do you not look into a sponsoship from your relatives ? The forms are quite daunting with a gazillion of questions , just going through that myself .
> 
> What ever happens , good luck and have yourselves a very MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> lane:


It's highly unlikely that an aunt/uncle would be permitted to sponsor a nephew/niece.


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

oddball said:


> You have a while to go before you will have what is required and by then your requirements and qualifications could change , why do you not look into a sponsoship from your relatives ? The forms are quite daunting with a gazillion of questions , just going through that myself .
> 
> What ever happens , good luck and have yourselves a very MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> lane:


Hi, is the sponsorship route easier/quicker? Could i move while still studying my degree or do i still need to do a points test? Would be moving with about 50k in the bank too, if that makes a difference


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It's highly unlikely that an aunt/uncle would be permitted to sponsor a nephew/niece.


How the hell are you supposed to get in there? If only this countries immigration was that strict, i probably wouldnt wanna move  It seems to me that it doesnt matter what you do unless your minted or mensa nobody wants you?? Why cant i just fly out there rent a house a find a job? Why all the red tape and paperwork? You dont have the hassle going to the states, why is this? Im not impatient, i just dont understand it.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*moving to Canada*



Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> How the hell are you supposed to get in there? If only this countries immigration was that strict, i probably wouldnt wanna move  It seems to me that it doesnt matter what you do unless your minted or mensa nobody wants you?? Why cant i just fly out there rent a house a find a job? Why all the red tape and paperwork? You dont have the hassle going to the states, why is this? Im not impatient, i just dont understand it.


 Immigration to Canada is not realy that strict , but things have tightened up to help prevent a second UK , 60% of last years immigrants were Asian and most likely a high % on sponsorships/education visas . 

You could fly on a visitors visa and do a job search , who knows , could even get a working sponsorship , stranger things have happened .

:juggle:


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

oddball said:


> Immigration to Canada is not realy that strict , but things have tightened up to help prevent a second UK , 60% of last years immigrants were Asian and most likely a high % on sponsorships/education visas .
> 
> You could fly on a visitors visa and do a job search , who knows , could even get a working sponsorship , stranger things have happened .
> 
> :juggle:


The only problem is i have kids, so need some security/stability, and a worker visa can expire and then im homeless? Its a shame i have come to the conclusion of leaving the homeland but its not just the asians, its the government screwing me, and all the other stupid things here, its just bugging me been here, and i love canada cos its such a beautiful place, and the canadians ive met are lovely


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> How the hell are you supposed to get in there? If only this countries immigration was that strict, i probably wouldnt wanna move  It seems to me that it doesnt matter what you do unless your minted or mensa nobody wants you?? Why cant i just fly out there rent a house a find a job? Why all the red tape and paperwork? You dont have the hassle going to the states, why is this? Im not impatient, i just dont understand it.


It is difficult getting into Canada but even *MORE* difficult emigrating to the USA.
The UK is now reaping the results of its 17th, 18th and 19th centuries of colonising much of the world and, of course, becoming a member of the EU.
Canada, Australia, NZ and USA must control their borders or they would be swamped with immigrants and not have sufficient available jobs for them, resulting in massive drains on their social welfare systems.
You are studying Accountancy and as I said previously, once you're qualified and have worked the required live hours, you could probably qualify for a PR visa as Accountants are on *THE LIST*. You should ensure, however, that the accounting qualification you get is acceptable to Canada because some are not.


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It is difficult getting into Canada but even *MORE* difficult emigrating to the USA.
> The UK is now reaping the results of its 17th, 18th and 19th centuries of colonising much of the world and, of course, becoming a member of the EU.
> Canada, Australia, NZ and USA must control their borders or they would be swamped with immigrants and not have sufficient available jobs for them, resulting in massive drains on their social welfare systems.
> You are studying Accountancy and as I said previously, once you're qualified and have worked the required live hours, you could probably qualify for a PR visa as Accountants are on *THE LIST*. You should ensure, however, that the accounting qualification you get is acceptable to Canada because some are not.


I asked about the degree as thats the only reason im studying it and they said i might have to do a quick course in canada but should be accepted worldwide as all thhat really changes is the basic maths and not the principle thinking or method. I said a simple yes or no would of suffice  I heard that British people dont need a visa for the U.S yet if you have a passport your in and you sort out the rest when your there? My friend has been there 5 years now?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

heard that British people dont need a visa for the U.S yet if you have a passport your in and you sort out the rest when your there? My friend has been there 5 years now? 

I do not believe this to be true. You need what's known as a Green Card to work in the USA. There are only so many issued each year and it's via a lottery. If what you say is true then, given the present state of the UK, flights to the USA would be jam-packed with escaping Brits. You don't need a visa to visit but you are not allowed to remain indefinitely, that's for sure.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*emmigrating to Canada*



Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> I asked about the degree as thats the only reason im studying it and they said i might have to do a quick course in canada but should be accepted worldwide as all thhat really changes is the basic maths and not the principle thinking or method. I said a simple yes or no would of suffice  I heard that British people dont need a visa for the U.S yet if you have a passport your in and you sort out the rest when your there? My friend has been there 5 years now?


You will likely find that whatever pieces of paper you take to Canada , you will likely be asked to do a certain amount of extra training or some form of complimentary extra to what you have achieved in a different country . As a new immigrant , I applied for a mechanics license , It took 5 years to achieve that in Blighty , plus I had army documentation for teaching mechanical up grading as a first class sergeant , I had to go for an interview in front of a board where they offered me 2 years as already completed in their 3 years apprentiship system , what an insult to a mans intelligence , but that is how it was in the 60's , even a hairdresser had to go to school ??????
The reason I suggested sponsorship is the fact many are refused on the likelyhood they could become a liability on the welfare system , sponsorship obviates that problem . With all of your i's dotted and t's crossed correctly , it would give you extra 'Brownie' points , some I know of were sponsored by friends and ex neighbours , it covers the governments butt of having to take care of you , I am far from being an immigration expert , but that is my two cents worth .


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

oddball said:


> You will likely find that whatever pieces of paper you take to Canada , you will likely be asked to do a certain amount of extra training or some form of complimentary extra to what you have achieved in a different country . As a new immigrant , I applied for a mechanics license , It took 5 years to achieve that in Blighty , plus I had army documentation for teaching mechanical up grading as a first class sergeant , I had to go for an interview in front of a board where they offered me 2 years as already completed in their 3 years apprentiship system , what an insult to a mans intelligence , but that is how it was in the 60's , even a hairdresser had to go to school ??????
> The reason I suggested sponsorship is the fact many are refused on the likelyhood they could become a liability on the welfare system , sponsorship obviates that problem . With all of your i's dotted and t's crossed correctly , it would give you extra 'Brownie' points , some I know of were sponsored by friends and ex neighbours , it covers the governments butt of having to take care of you , I am far from being an immigration expert , but that is my two cents worth .


2 cents well spent too. I am taking all of the information in, my mind is set and i will take all advice and options, and utilise them to achieve our goal :eyebrows: i will have to see what the outcome is after i have fulfilled my part of the bargain and gained me acca and degree. Merry xmas all and a happy new year


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The reason I suggested sponsorship is the fact many are refused on the likelyhood they could become a liability on the welfare system 

You suggested that friends and ex-neighbours can sponsor non-related immigrants. I believe this to be untrue, certainly today. Relatives may be sponsored but even this has restrictions. 

*Who can be sponsored
You can sponsor:

parents 
grandparents 
brothers or sisters, nephews or nieces, granddaughters or grandsons who are orphaned, under 18 years of age and not married or in a common-law relationship 
another relative of any age or relationship but only under specific conditions (see Note below) 
accompanying relatives of the above (for example, spouse, partner and dependent children). 
Note: you can sponsor one relative regardless of age or relationship only if you do not have a living spouse or common-law partner, conjugal partner, a son or daughter, parent, grandparent, sibling, uncle, aunt, nephew or niece who could be sponsored as a member of the family class, and you do not have any relative who is a Canadian citizen or a permanent resident or registered as an Indian under the Indian Act.

Who cannot be sponsored
Other relatives, such as brothers and sisters over 18, or adult independent children cannot be sponsored. However, if they apply to immigrate under the Skilled Worker Class, they may get extra points for adaptability for having a relative in Canada.*


If the "friends/neighbours" was indeed true then a person's work qualifications/education would be totally irrelevant.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

So times and regulations have changed , I did note I am no immigration expert , only going on what had happened in the past , possibly opening other avenues of approach , even when you go through the guidlines there are discrepancies , finding that out right now .


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> I heard that British people dont need a visa for the U.S yet if you have a passport your in and you sort out the rest when your there? My friend has been there 5 years now?


ROFL! Maybe you should take a look at the website of the American embassy based in the UK, that would make you wiser. 

To find out if the job of Accountant is regulated, you can take a look here:
Unit Group
and more info here:
Job and Skill Requirements from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------

